

Shit talkers always lose. - coryl
http://coryliu.com/post/1259662483/shit-talkers-always-lose

======
DrJosiah
This seems to be the case in more than just fighting.

------
brudgers
Muhammad Ali?

~~~
coryl
Ali was a big talker, but was never serious or expected to be taken seriously
with his words. He was comical and witty, he pandered for the crowd, he did it
as entertainment on its own.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-5_8af3TiY>

I don't really consider his type of banter to be the same type of shit talking
I refer to in the post. Gotta love him though, the "greatest of all time",
based solely by his own words.

